# T5 Bulbs, What to go with



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Looking for opinions here. I am on the market for bulbs but not sure what to get really. 

I was kind of thinking of 4 Aquablue specials and maybe 4 17'500k

its an 8 bulb current usa fixture. I mostly have LPS but am putting in a nem this week.

if this really a matter of what I think looks better (more blue more white more purple?)

I don't like when everything is super super blue to the point of your eyes bleeding.

Thanks for the help


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

I would suggest 

x6 ati blue plus
X1 ati coral plus
X1 ati purple plus 

Dave


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of well done videos that can help you with the visual differences of ATI Bulbs

Part 1:


----------

